# Now this is scary...LOL



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow all!

My daughter just sent this to me... way to mesh historical figures with new technology! Wonder what historical Halloween characters would post to one another if THEY were friends on FB! LOL!

*http://coolmaterial.com/roundup/if-historical-events-had-facebook-statuses/*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very amusing Thanks for sharing, HallowSusieBoo.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Very funny stuff


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

*Crxy Likes This*

OMG I LOVE THAT!!!!!!!!! SooooooGreat!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice! Booyah England! (sorry UK members  )


----------



## Halloween Blues (Aug 18, 2010)

Poor Abe. 

But "lol" at the Titanic and John Hancock ones.


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

funny. "booya, england" lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Ha!! That's great!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

That's funny. sent along to some of my friends and family


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

That space shuttle stuff is just wrong. I LIKE IT.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is too funny!!!


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

hahah Booyah England........... hang on wait a minute!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Still gets me laughing!! Booyaah Boo yaaah England!! 
And ya gotta love how Asteroid just wants to "Hit that" when it comes to eyeballing the curvy Ms. Earth! LOL*


----------

